# Game 67: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Phoenix Suns (3/20)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (50-16) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (28-37) *

*When: Tuesday, March 20th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> The Suns have lost twice - by a combined 46 points - since their 129-127 double-overtime win at Dallas on Wednesday night. They lost to Detroit 105-83 Friday night, which D'Antoni blamed on emotional exhaustion.
> 
> "We're still feeling it,'' Steve Nash said. "It was a big win. We have to get back to the way we were before that game.''
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Kevin Garnett*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Minnesota Timberwolves Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Dwayne Casey*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 67: Minnesota Timberwovles @ Phoenix Suns (3/20)*

I will be boycotting the Suns until they decide to start playing some basketball.

If they win this game in a impressive fashion, perhaps they'll gain my viewing back.

We'll see.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 67: Minnesota Timberwovles @ Phoenix Suns (3/20)*

They haven't lost my viewership, but I do want to see some real Suns basketball. None of this fruad Suns crap we've seen the past few weeks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw has been missing from the start of the season. 

Maybe he should've gotten what Barbosa got, and Barbosa should've gotten the larger contract?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Diaw has been missing from the start of the season.
> 
> Maybe he should've gotten what Barbosa got, and Barbosa should've gotten the larger contract?



I think he well playing pretty well for a two-month stretch. I'm glad the Suns didn't
pay him the 60mil he wanted. I think we got him for 48mil?

I was expecting a more improved Diaw. I thought he would be more of an offensive player,
but he still has alot to learn. If he was a more offensive-minded player, there's no doubt
in my mind the Suns would be way better as a team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think it was 45M. Barbosa got like 32 or 33. BS said they would get 60M each lol.

It's like he just doesn't know his place on the team. You think Stoudemire being back has limited him this yr? Remember Diaw was playing center most of the time and we don't need him there with Amare back. Unless we put Diaw at C and Amare at PF. Which is probably not likely.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think it was 45M. Barbosa got like 32 or 33. BS said they would get 60M each lol.
> 
> It's like he just doesn't know his place on the team. You think Stoudemire being back has limited him this yr? Remember Diaw was playing center most of the time and we don't need him there with Amare back. Unless we put Diaw at C and Amare at PF. Which is probably not likely.


He had finally started to play well for a stretch run (even got a triple double against the Warriors) before the back injury, which clearly set him back to where he was before. I'm just hoping he decides to get aggressive by playoff time.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns must win it, cause it is very important psichological...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We can not take another lose any time soon. We have all the potential to do so well, but we aint clicking. Give ROSE, JUMAINE more time to play, and also KURT, he needs to get more than 15 mins a game or whatever it is. definitely amare coming affected diaw the most, well kurt too. So we are very deep with many pieces, but there isnt consistency in our team. D'antoni gotta share the court time much more


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think injuries, Amare being back, and maybe some sour grapes about not getting as much as he wanted in his contract all have to do with him regressing this season.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Leandro will start tonight for Raja. I just heard it. Raja needs to get to 100% and get into a nice groove.

Boris (Who I feel should not be starting) will not get as many minutes as well. So expect Jalen in there early. I hope he takes Boris minutes until he can get right mentally and play some ball.

There are some small shakeups going on. I think the players finally told D'Antoni to get some other guys in there.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> One way to make sure the Suns play faster offensively than they did in their past two games, both blowout losses, is to put perhaps the league's fastest player on the court.
> 
> For tonight's home game against the Minnesota Timberwolves, the Suns will give combo guard Leandro Barbosa his first start since a Feb. 28 loss at Philadelphia. Barbosa takes forward Boris Diaw's spot in the lineup.


Yeah, Boris needs some time to get back into the flow. 

Hopefully this doesn't hurt LB's chance at sixth man of the year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I think injuries, Amare being back, and maybe some sour grapes about not getting as much as he wanted in his contract all have to do with him regressing this season.


Man, if I were offered 45 million dollars to play basketball for 5 years I'd be SO MAD! I'd be so mad that i'd put on 25 lbs of fat in the off season somewhere in between the World Championships and Training Camp because I'd be on the fastest team in the league! Next, I'd sign the contract instead of testing free agency because I am worth 10 million a year! HA!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

53-51 Suns. Just the start of the 3rd. Looks like both teams aren't shooting too well. Garnett is owning us and Amare again. Amare has 3 fouls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns now up 68-60 half way through the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are starting to put the hammer down. 

84-67 right now. Bell got hot. 5-8 from 3's.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

BURKE WITH A PUTBACK AND A SWAT!!!

We clinched the pacific division with this winnnnn!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 108-90

Bell 22 pts, 6-9 from 3

Barbosa 20 pts (8-19), 6 assits, 3 rebs, and stl

Nash 18 pts (4-5 from 3), 11 assists, 5 rebs, and a stl

*MIN-PHX Boxscore*


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good game. Had some rough spots, but overall very nice win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the Suns team I love.

Alright, I'm back to watching the Suns. The boycott has ended!

Half of a day boycott, probably longest in Suns history. =)


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, oh yeah! You really were laying down the law on the suns earlier today, Seuss, lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> lol, oh yeah! You really were laying down the law on the suns earlier today, Seuss, lol.



I have to lay down the law when the Suns aren't performing like they should.

And after this exhausting half-day boycott, I will put it in the past and welcome back
the Phoenix Suns into my living room. I hope they learned their lesson.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I really liked how Rose played. He missed a couple open jumpers, but they were OPEN. thats what Mike wants, players to take the first available shot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jammin said:


> I really liked how Rose played. He missed a couple open jumpers, but they were OPEN. thats what Mike wants, players to take the first available shot.



I think he shot 3-6, and 2-5 from three-pointers.

That's a nice shooting night for Rose. His biggest probably in the beginning was
he couldn't shoot consistently, if he can prove to be a good shooter, he will continue
to get playing time.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Important victory, but I didin't liked the way whcih Suns choosed for this game... They played like last season, when they didin't used to play agresyvely in the paint... Okay they could make a lot of 3pt but just against weak tems like Wolves, but this style won't be good when Suns gonna play against Mavs or Spurs... They must use Amare or other playaz to play more ine the paint... It is really important to score as much easy point as it is possible... Amare didin't play well last night, but his dunks was incredible and block on Blount was really amazing... Rose can play in Suns team and these 15 matches which left in reagular season is time to make close team ralationships with Rose and he should come one of common figures in playoffs...


----------

